# NGRC 2018 in Atlanta



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The web site has been recently updated with ice cream social and BBQ details/photos. There have been photos added to the Monday & Tuesday excursions. Registration is open for printed and mailed registration (and they are already coming in). Hotel registration info should be up by August 1. See http://ngrc2018.com/ for details. Also check us out on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/NGRC2018/ and YouTube at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjS96ZpdXeG4jfXxNMTFLcQ


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The web page for the 2018 convention has been updated. It now has hotel booking info, some layout photos for the tours, and info regarding the ice cream social, BBQ, and the Monday-Tuesday train excursions. See http://ngrc2018.com/ for all the details and to register. Remember, the Monday & Tuesday trips are limited seating, so get those early to avoid disappointment!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Tennessee Valley Railroad will donate two steam locomotive rides each direction (total of 4 riders). These will be a random draw from those that have purchased tickets for the trip. Limited seating, so get your reservations in SOON!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, when will the online registration form be available?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
I know it says 'coming soon' on the web page. Hopefully that will be really soon. You can download the form and snail mail it in. We are getting a bunch in that way from many states and other countries. Be sure to use the current form with the Alpharetta mail in address. We are excited about 2018 and have lots of fun things planned. Feel free to contact me (email on web site under contacts) if you have any specific questions. I will check on the online registration for you.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, the option of using PayPal with online registration is appealing to me, So I'll wait for the update.


----------

